# MacPro1,1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE on VirtualBox 4.0.36



## danskoya (May 23, 2020)

Hello all,

I was delighted to see FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 work under VirtualBox 4.0.36 on my MacPro1,1 running Mac OS X Lion (10.7.5). There's 9GB RAM installed but only 3GB was provided by VB, and that's ok.

Have a wonderful weekend, ya'll.


----------

